# MSI phase lights (8) for cpu



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

All blue lights are turned on I'm only assuming it means the the CPU checks out fine. Correct?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We are at a disadvantage not know what particular Mobo, as well as any other components being used, that you are referring to.
What does the Mobo manual say about the Phase lights?
Does this thread have anything to do with this thread? 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/psu-shortage-faulty-702125.html


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

990FXA-GD65 V2 mobo

Manuel says:

2 lights= 2 phase power mode
4 lights= 4 phase power mode
6 lights= 6 phase power mode
8 lights= 8 phase power mode

These lights indicate the current CPU power phase mode.

It's at 8 lights. It's probably related to the PSU case I had yesterday causing instability. The way I read it 8 lights= it's using max power to keep the CPU running causing other parts not to get enough power.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Does this thread have anything to do with this thread?
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/psu-shortage-faulty-702125.html


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

Probably related yes it's more about understanding what the lights mean. But if it means what I just said then yes it's related to that thread.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you followed the advice/recommendations in that thread and replaced the poor quality PSU?


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

Tyree said:


> Have you followed the advice/recommendations in that thread and replaced the poor quality PSU?


I'm planning to yes on Monday, but I'm more of wanting to know what the lights mean? Low amount of lights= stable. All lights= unstable? The Manuel doesn't really indicate that.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would recommend waiting until the PSU is replaced with a good quality unit and see if the light issue is corrected.


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

Tyree said:


> I would recommend waiting until the PSU is replaced with a good quality unit and see if the light issue is corrected.


Okay, I just like learning new things.  sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No trouble.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

That's MSI's power phasing, i'm very familiar with it, and it can be turned off in the bios. By default when you load optimized it's 'on'. Same on my mobo. It's a voltage protection phasing measure. But if you have instability then yes could be a PSU issue.


----------

